# Is Angel from Lady and the Tramp 2 considered cub?



## Torbi (Aug 30, 2009)

I've always liked the character Angel from Lady and the Tramp 2, ever since I was a teen, and now that I'm older, I find her kinda attractive. I'm not into cub or anything, but some people think she's considered cub...so what do you guys think? I'm honestly not sure >.>


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't know, can you repeat the question?


----------



## Torbi (Aug 30, 2009)

My question was...in your opinion, would you consider the character Angel, from Lady and the Tramp 2 to be cub?


----------



## Aden (Aug 30, 2009)

Doesn't matter, she's a fucking dog.

But if you make her into an anthro, just draw her as if she was over 18.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 30, 2009)

There's a Lady and The Tramp 2?


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

Torbi said:


> My question was...in your opinion, would you consider the character Angel, from Lady and the Tramp 2 to be cub?




I consider it zoophilia _and _cub, isn't that worse?


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

Never saw the second. Link me a pic and I'll have an opinion. I'm too lazy to google right now so do it for me OP.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 30, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I don't know, can you repeat the question?


YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME NOW.  YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME NOW.  YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME NOW, AND YOU'RE NOT SO BIG...life is unfairr...


----------



## Wreth (Aug 30, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME NOW.  YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME NOW.  YOU'RE NOT THE BOSS OF ME NOW, AND YOU'RE NOT SO BIG...life is unfairr...


  thank god someone got it.

Pheonix -> http://foxx278.tripod.com/angel01.jpg <-

-> http://magicalscreencaps.com/images/ladyandthetramp2/gall/ladyandthetramp2_484.jpg <-


----------



## pheonix (Aug 30, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> thank god someone got it.
> 
> Pheonix -> http://foxx278.tripod.com/angel01.jpg <-




ninja edit!

Looks quite young to me. Does it say how long shes been around in the movie? If it does then that's your answer. But from that pic yas she is quite young looking so could very well be.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 30, 2009)

Wait...wut?


----------



## Ricky (Aug 30, 2009)

Cub is a generic term.  I'd say it's usually up to like 14 (relative to a person), so if the character fits that description you could call it that.

Again though, it's just a general term to describe younger anthropomorphic characters.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 30, 2009)

Who cares. It's a picture. Doesn't matter how "old" it is. If someone'd drawn it the same, but changed the age in the bio, would that really change it all that much?


----------



## gray_foxor (Aug 31, 2009)

I think the OP fapped to a rule 34 of it and wanted to try and feel normal by getting reassurance from other furries.


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 31, 2009)

Yerp/


----------



## Shadowwolf (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah you're a pedophile now.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2009)

You are going to hell, sir.


----------



## Azure (Aug 31, 2009)

Voted not sure, but I'd fuck the hell outta it anyway.


----------



## Poink (Aug 31, 2009)

if they ask you questions, just tell them you didn't know she was a cub.
don't worry, she got me too
fucking bitch told me she was over 18
With her make up and all
yeah.
bitch.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes she is and yes you are a terrible person and yes you may as well continue anyway


----------



## Poink (Aug 31, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Yes she is and yes you are a terrible person and yes you may as well continue anyway



Stop watchin him fap you perv


----------

